# Personality Crisis - Demos (1981 - 83)



## Adnil (Apr 24, 2016)

I scored this on a trade, along with a bunch of other stuff (including that Young Canadians live set I posted two weeks ago), so stay tuned. Tracks 1-8 aren't actually demos but rough mixes from the "Creatures For Awhile" LP, recorded Sept 1983 at Ocean Studios, Vancouver. The only difference from the album versions besides the mix is the false start at the beginning of track 5 followed by who I presume is Mitch bellowing, "Listen up geek... this is Personality Crisis!".



Tracks 9-13 was their 2nd demo, recorded sometime between late 1981 and early 1982 in Calgary. Songs 11-13 originally appeared on the cassette compilation, "Charred Remains". 9-12 later showed up on the 1990 UK reissue of "Creatures". Tracks 14-16 was the band's unreleased first demo, recorded January 1981 in Winnipeg. This was right before they changed their name from Le Kille. I still find it baffling that no one's released a proper discography of these guys.
1. Vampire's Dream
2. Mrs. Palmer
3. Twilight's Last Gleaming
4. The Advocate
5. Creatures For Awhile
6. Double Take
7. Namedropper
8. People In Glass
9. Losing Time
10. Empty Sky
11. Waiting
12. Wonder What They're Thinking
13. Shotgun
14. Sundays
15. Burning Rain
16. On The Sidewalk Bleeding
17. Fashions (Bonus Track)
DOWNLOAD
UPDATE 3.25.15
I added an extra song, "Fashions" taken from the pre-production demo for "Creatures". I don't know why the band didn't put it on the album because it's a ripper. Big thanks to Ken for the hook up!

http://melonvillehc.blogspot.ca/2013/07/personality-crisis-demos-1981-83.html?m=1


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 25, 2016)

fucking classic.


----------

